
App Store SEO: The Impact of iTunes Web Preview - barredo
http://theappleblog.com/2010/03/10/app-store-seo-the-impact-of-itunes-web-preview/
======
azsromej
I hope this helps more people find apps they might like. The new iTunes layout
seems to encourage people to NOT read the description at all (sales on one of
my apps just dropped 40% due to a bad review - the first review after the
latest update). Indexing on 100 chars of keywords is the only way you can find
something in iTunes, but there's more to most apps than that.

